# New Bike - First Tune Up (Free From LBS) - Questions...



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchased my 2011 Giant Anthem X 29er 2 about a month and a half ago, and have been riding it fairly regularly since then. My local bike shop where I purchased the bike gave me a free tune up that they suggested at 3 months or about 100 miles on the bike. So after three good rides over the weekend, I am ready to take it in and get it the free tune up and “once over” that the shop has offered. 

What I am wondering is…..

-What is normally done on a new bike tune up?
-Is there anything specific I should ask of them to look for or do?
-I trust their work by all means, but is there something I should look for after I get it back?
-I would imagine that this would be a good time to talk about fit changes that they may be able to help with?
-Should I clean the bike before taking it in?

Any other thoughts or insight I might want to keep in mind when I take it in, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Please clean it first. It makes our work a lot more difficult if its muddy. You don't need to detail it but do clean it.

They will most likely make sure everything is tight and smooth. Adjust cable tensions too.

And heck yeah if you have fitment issues this is a good a time as any!


----------



## MotoDC (Jan 3, 2012)

Any reason you're aware of that they told you to bring it in so soon? I don't claim to know anything special about mountain biking (just getting into it myself), but isn't 3 months pretty quick to have your bike back in the shop? 

I ask b/c I'm in a similar situation -- I've got about 4 rides on my new bike and I'm starting to debate internally when to take take it in for my free tune up.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

They used the "3 months or 100 miles" as a gauge, and mentioned that it can vary with the type of riding. Of course, dirtier, muddier, or harder riding, etc, I could see bringing it in sooner. But, if it is light trail riding on dry trails, you could extend that out I would think. They did mention that the shifting may be off during the first 100 miles as cables adjust, stretch, get broken in and all that, so they did give me some things to expect. I will say that I have riden it fairly hard in this 100 miles, and just this weekend I had a couple of crashes, so I figured now would be a good time.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

MotoDC said:


> Any reason you're aware of that they told you to bring it in so soon?


you bring it in and they check the bolts and cables and do any breakin adjustments. just like any other vehicle.


----------



## MotoDC (Jan 3, 2012)

Slozomby said:


> you bring it in and they check the bolts and cables and do any breakin adjustments. just like any other vehicle.


No I get the overall purpose of the tune up, it's just that 3 or 4 rides seemed (to my newbie ears) a pretty short amount of time to be taking it back to the shop. OP explained his rationale, so now I'm picking up what he's putting down.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

MotoDC said:


> Any reason you're aware of that they told you to bring it in so soon? I don't claim to know anything special about mountain biking (just getting into it myself), but isn't 3 months pretty quick to have your bike back in the shop?
> 
> I ask b/c I'm in a similar situation -- I've got about 4 rides on my new bike and I'm starting to debate internally when to take take it in for my free tune up.


Since it's a new bike, things are breaking in and need readjusted. One big thing is that cables will stretch and need readjusted a few times before they finally settle in. Bolts and screws can loosen and need checked, stuff like that. This stuff happens pretty much as soon as you start riding so it doesn't take long before shifting and braking is out of whack.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry, should have made myself more clear in the OP. I have had the bike about 1.5 months. It has about 10-12 rides on it total, with an estimated distance of those rides totalling about 100 miles.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

New cables stretch a lot. Most shops try to pre-stretch the cables as much as possible but it's inevitable that they will stretch more. I tell my customers, "3 months or when the shifting starts to get sloppy."

I wouldn't bother bringing it in unless the shifting is getting slow. But do bring it in when you start to get play in anything or sloppy shifting, in my shop the whole bike gets gone through and set right back to rock-stock before we send it out back to you. Great time to tweak your fit and dial it in some more. 

Do wash the bike beforehand,your mechanics will appreciate you.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

LetsGoOutside said:


> New cables stretch a lot. Most shops try to pre-stretch the cables as much as possible but it's inevitable that they will stretch more. I tell my customers, "3 months or when the shifting starts to get sloppy."
> 
> I wouldn't bother bringing it in unless the shifting is getting slow. But do bring it in when you start to get play in anything or sloppy shifting, in my shop the whole bike gets gone through and set right back to rock-stock before we send it out back to you. Great time to tweak your fit and dial it in some more.
> 
> Do wash the bike beforehand,your mechanics will appreciate you.


Is there an upgrade-able cable? or do the cables stretch to a certain point and pretty much stop? I'm sure they will stretch a little bit more but not as much, right?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

The break-in period varies with the frequency and style of use. When in training new cables and housings need attention after about 3 rides and stuff that has not been "shaken down" will show it pretty quickly. That equates to about 12 hours of riding.

Whenever I built up a bike for my son I'd have him go out for 15 minutes and report back. I'd make adjustments based upon what he said. He was then instructed not to ride more than a 70% effort on the bike for a day, he would report and I would tweak it a bit more. After 2 such rides I'd tell him to cut loose. An adjustment after that was rare but the machine was frequently checked. 

The bike then got little touches here and there but not a total tune-up. He might get a tune-up after 3 months of the season with replacement cables and housings, possible brake pads and the above method was again used.

So, 100 miles is about 10-20 hours of riding for an average user, enough to loosen stuff and stretch things and a mechanic who sees it only episodically will do many things as a matter of course.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

The cables actually do not stretch, it is just a common term used to explain whats happens on a new bike. The cable housing gets pulled tighter and tighter into the frame stops causing slack in the cable. After some rides the housing will bottom out in the frame stops not requiring the same adjustments.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Again, thank you guys! This gives me questions to ask the LBS, and have an idea of what they will do during this service. I am going to work in a couple of fit questions too, and with that, possibly a shorter stem. I will make sure it is clean when I bring it in, and may add a 6 pack of good beer to the mix to sweeten the deal! Mmmmm, Deschutes Brewery's Chainbreaker White IPA. Tasty. I love living in Oregon! 

Thanks again guys!


----------

